# The Finestgears Lab Testing Results Product Thread



## FinestGears (Yesterday at 1:46 AM)

Welcome to the Finestgears Lab Testing Results Product Thread.  In this thread we will continue to post new labs tests for all of our products.  At Finestgears, we understand the importance of trust and transparency and make this a priority to all of our customers. Our credibility and reliability is something we pride ourselves on and will continue to provide everyone the best quality and most name brand choices on the market today!  Please watch this thread for continuous lab tests being posted! 

Thank you to everyone and we look forward to being your ONE STOP SHOP!


----------



## FinestGears (Yesterday at 5:35 AM)

Pro®-Anavar 50mg
					

Pro Anavar 50mg is a mild oral steroid, which contains 50 milligrams of Oxandrolone. Pro-Anavar isn't a mass-gaining steroid, either. Oxandrolone will produce quality benefits that will likely be maintained following use.




					finestgears.to
				



 Etho®- Primobolan 100mg/ml


----------

